# Anyone cut out 3 3/8 gauge holes for me?



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

I am installing a new dash in my boat. Need the following work done.

1. Cut a piece of starboard out
2. Cut 3 holes for 3 3/8" gauges
3. Cut another piece out for my key switches 

Anyone "know a guy" that can do this for me? I am located in SW Pensacola.

Thanks,
William
850-247-9786


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?r...179657c,Pensacola,+FL&cid=1231236053964891599


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I second using Creative Acrylics.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

They probably use a CNC router to cut. Much better than "a guy with a jigsaw" method.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Emerald Coast Marine. See Kenny Mann I'll bet he would do it for you.:thumbup:


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'll check into it and let you know how it goes.

Slingshaft


----------

